# Trolling motor install



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

ok so it's time for a TM, I purchased a motorguide varimax 45lbs model, and bought a piece of 4x4x1/4" aluminum angle to make a mount for it. I purchased the 42 inch model because I'm pretty tall and it will make it easier to use.

I'm a little upset at Bass pro shops, I drive all the way there to buy the TM and the associated plug and sockets which they have, but they didn't have the 50 amp breaker that is required for the installation :
Anyway now I'm about to wire it up once I pick up the breaker from west marine tomorrow so I actually have a question to go along with this post. In the booklet it says to use 6ga wire from the battery, but the wires on the TM and the plug set are all 10ga. Should I continue using 10ga wire so it's all the same size, or should I splice in 6ga wire to the socket leads? The instructions were generic for all motorguide TM's including 24 volt systems so I'm not sure if it's just a general suggestion for all sizes, or if splicing 6ga to 10ga wire is really needed?

Heres the TM brand new and not even opened









heres the chunk of aluminum that I'll be cutting down and shaping into the mount.









More to come and thanks guys.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Go with 6ga. The less Voltage Drop the better ....

I will be wiring another boat soon and will post photos soon ...

Dave


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

first off let me say congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif] if your connecting directly to the battery the 10 gauge is fine but if your extending the wiring by more than a few feet you need to increase the gauge size to keep from getting a voltage drop which could severly hamper your mission. 8 guage might cut it but best to play it safe and go with the 6 ga. get yourself some of the marinco plugs like i did and your all set  also, i see now that the people who make the battery tender have they're own plug/receptical deal that looks rather interesting although i have not seen it in person it does warrant a closer inspection, think i saw it in the new bass pro catalog :-/. one more tip if you dont have one is to install a battery switch so that you can open the circuit when not in use and that will make your plugs last longer... that and a lil bit of bulb gease smeared on the ends


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks guys, 
I bought the motorguide receptical and plug that was recomended by them but if it doesn't work to my liking I can swap them later on. They are rated for 12, 24, and 36 volt motors so I'm sure they will be ok for now.
As far as the wiring goes my battery is right under where the mount and plugs will be. So I'll only be extending the leads by 12-18" at the most, I have some 8ga wire left from when I built the boat so I'll be using that. I would just wire it directly to the battery but I really want to be able to take it off for transport.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> thanks guys,
> I bought the motorguide receptical and plug that was recomended by them but if it doesn't work to my liking I can swap them later on. They are rated for 12, 24, and 36 volt motors so I'm sure they will be ok for now.
> As far as the wiring goes my battery is right under where the mount and plugs will be. So I'll only be extending the leads by 12-18" at the most, I have some 8ga wire left from when I built the boat so I'll be using that. I would just wire it directly to the battery but I really want to be able to take it off for transport.


oh yeah you'll be fine then  but i still would make some provision to disconnect power as close to the battery as possible because even though you can unplug the motor via the plug/recepitical the female end wil still be hot and when ever you get electrical current combined with water(especially salt water) and metal your going to end up with electrolysis which will mean a slow but sure death to your plug


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i was thinking of getting a trolling motor for my boat and saw this one, but wasnt sure if it would be wirth the extra money to get the great white version or if this would hold up on the flats after time, and input?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> was thinking of getting a trolling motor for my boat and saw this one, but wasnt sure if it would be wirth the extra money to get the great white version or if this would hold up on the flats after time, and input?


I bought this one because, well money mostly, but also I think the saltwater versions are way over priced. I used my minkota endura, which was the cheapest trolling motor I could find at $99, for years in saltwater with no problems. I made sure to rinse it off after every use and never had any corrosion issues and it still worked great when I sold it with my gheenoe. If I bought the saltwater varimex it would have cost me an extra $100, but for what? White paint and a zinc anode? 
If you want do a search on here, the topic has been talked over many times.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

good point, i saw the price differance but didnt know why it was so much more, ill prolly end up getting the same one you got here, jut maybe not as tall


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > was thinking of getting a trolling motor for my boat and saw this one, but wasnt sure if it would be wirth the extra money to get the great white version or if this would hold up on the flats after time, and input?
> 
> 
> I bought this one because, well money mostly, but also I think the saltwater versions are way over priced. I used my minkota endura, which was the cheapest trolling motor I could find at $99, for years in saltwater with no problems. I made sure to rinse it off after every use and never had any corrosion issues and it still worked great when I sold it with my gheenoe. If I bought the saltwater varimex it would have cost me an extra $100, but for what? White paint and a zinc anode?
> If you want do a search on here, the topic has been talked over many times.


You forgot to mention the that they actually prime the saltwater models. lol

That's the difference, an etching primer and white paint. lol
Or so was stated by representatives for Minn Kota.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

primer eh? well heck I got plenty of that stuff, so basically is it starts to peel I just sand prime repaint and I have a saltwater series......sweet!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I also heard the electronics are potted and SS hardware


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I also heard the electronics are potted and SS hardware



No clue about that, but the SS makes sense.
I'm just saying what I heard from a Minn Kota representative.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

either way thats still not enough for me to spend an extra 50% on a TM that will do the exact same job.

I started cutting and shaping the mount, I didn't get to far since I was also working on my jackplate.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> i still would make some provision to disconnect power as close to the battery as possible


ok so this was ringing in my head as an idea for a few days and then I came upon a connector in my garage I bought 2 years ago for my other trolling motor but never used it.

heres the connector which is perfect since it already has the terminal ends on it.


Here you can see the plug will be right over the battery, actually I can almost connect the positive lead right to the terminal but I need to get the 50amp breaker in there. I think the connector I found will be perfect and let me unplug the TM socket easily when I'm not using it.


Hopefully I can finish the mount tomorrow and be ready to go.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Don't forget to turn the head around


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

MG made it easy with a simple allen key


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

almost done. I did most of the grinding and shapping today, made a little clamping board, and drilled all the holes. Next comes painting and then wiring.

Drilling and test fitting the mount









sizing up the clamp board









clamp board holes drilled and countersunk.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

And done! Just got back from the maiden voyage with the TM and it works great! I am also very very glad I got the 42 inch model as the 36 inch would have been to short. Only problem is that my paranoya took hold of me when I was tightening the clamps, I put so much torque on it that it snapped the screw handle off . Thats what they made warranties for right 

painted up and bolted on.









on the water


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have used those plugs before so let me give you a tip: drill a small hole in the female housing down low to act as a weep hole so when it fills with water it will have some place to drain ( and it will fill with water at some point ) and turn the juice off to the circuit after use, it will last longer


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Nice Job!!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> i have used those plugs before so let me give you a tip: drill a small hole in the female housing down low to act as a weep hole so when it fills with water it will have some place to drain ( and it will fill with water at some point ) and turn the juice off to the circuit after use, it will last longer


Thanks guys. The plug appears to have built in drainage already, I test filled in with water and it leaked down in a few seconds, also I wired in a disconnect plug for when I'm not using the TM so the plug is only hot when I need it to be.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Nice Job!!


x2 -'tide


----------

